# Gordo De desayuno(spanish breakfast fatty)



## williamzanzinger (Aug 3, 2008)

I wanted to try a mexican fatty. I realized I dont like breakfast sausage sausage enough to eat all the fatties I want to make. So I wanted to mix mexican chorizo with ground pork and a bit of ground round for stabilaty. Problem was I love the eggs inside as well so I said hey why not do both.
So im calling this one "chorizo and eggs" Maybe ill watch midnite run on reruns while I eat it.

I used all the chorizo, allthe pork and only 1/3rd of the beef.

I cooked the eggs thin like a wrap, seasoned them heavily with ground corriander and black pepper.Homefries with a bunch of cilantro

wrapped it up in the egg then onto the sausage topped with a few slcis of ham for added support.

now its rolled and in the smoker. Nothing much to do but wait and see.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2008)

That's a manly breakfast my friend. lookin' forward to the Q view.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 3, 2008)

what rich said.........but no mention of the cheese, i THINK thats cheese, that you are using...........can't wait for the q-view


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh sorry, thats montereys finest.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 3, 2008)

Parece muy bueno, quÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] tipo de queso tÃº utilizÃ³, y estÃ¡s cocinando el chorizo antes de rellenarlo?


----------



## rc1800 (Aug 3, 2008)

Push # 1 for  english, Beep


----------



## erain (Aug 3, 2008)

yup exactly!!!! whatd he say???? lol

WilliamZ, u have done it again that looks great!!!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 3, 2008)

No no, the chorizo is mixed in with the ground pork raw.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks good bud.  What cheese you using.  I used to haul milk to the Marquez brothers cheese factory,  (large mex cheese fact)  in San Jose CA, anyway they have some good stuff.


----------



## richtee (Aug 3, 2008)

OK 2 for 1!  LOL!  Nice looking tho, William. Just love the bacon weave!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 3, 2008)

Good stuff, just needed a bottle of louisianna hot sauce and I was ready to go.

Got a butt in there too.Of course.


goos stuff.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 3, 2008)

What model smoker is that, I know it has the Bradly smoker biscuits.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 3, 2008)

its the digital bradley


----------



## tybo6 (Aug 3, 2008)

That looks like good stuff.Wife just seen it and guess what my next fatty is gonna be?........lol


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks YUMMY, the only thing missing from that chorizo and egg fattie is the CORONA 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 lol!


----------



## morkdach (Aug 3, 2008)

push 2 for disconnect


----------



## zzerru (Aug 4, 2008)

He said it looked great and asked what type of cheese he used and if he cooked the chorizo beforehand.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 4, 2008)

he said i believe.....in a earlier post........monteray jack


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 4, 2008)

Great looking fattie William..keep um cumin


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow.. looks great.   Send that to Dave for his 'book'...


----------



## coyote (Aug 4, 2008)

mas bueno con diablo..salud..


----------



## mrsb (Aug 4, 2008)

That looks amazing.  Beautiful job!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2008)

Coyote, pienso que Tapatio serÃ*a una buena opciÃ³n tambiÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]n, una cerveza sangrienta


----------

